# Seaway Challenge-Final Leg,Durham Archers



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*darn right*

one of the nicest clubs around.. great kitchen and great courses.. we,ve booked a room already... well worth the drive to shoot at a first class venue..


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words Ted. We work hard keeping the courses groomed and targets in good shape. This is what allows us to put on a quality event.
Of course we have to thank the members for their support and work they put into the club.

Randy


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

*crazymoose*

Paul, I won't be able to make it to the shoot, wanted too, but I have to attend a sportsman show that Just Us Hunting has a booth in that same weekend.
Haven't forgot about it though.
Make it to the North Bay shoot and bring that Hermsen character with you...ask anyone and they'll all say you'll have a great time.

Hope Durham has a great turnout.....enjoy

Rick


----------



## Cross eyed bear (Feb 7, 2007)

You won't believe this Rick, but Im night shift that weekend again for the running bear tourny, or else I'd be there in a heart beat. One of these years.


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

HHhmmmmmm!!!!!
floaters, shift change, vacation, holidays.......Oh I'm sorry, that was my outside voice.:wink:

Sometime for sure, I had planned on being at your shoot next weekend but I ended up having to set up my booth at a sportsman show.

Till when ever :darkbeer:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*ahhhh*

we are going to miss you BIG GUY....:darkbeer:


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Unless we have a monsoon this will be the first seaway that can be shot without hip waders. Courses are in wonderful condition and reasonably dry. Looking forward to a great windup to the Seaway.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Durham is one fun course, see ya on Sunday!


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Nuge,

Durham is certainly one fun course to shoot. The only thing to keep in mind when shooting there is:

"Objects May Appear Closer Then They Are" or was that the other way around.

We'll figure it out Sunday.


----------



## meat58d (Apr 23, 2010)

can I get a good address? I have never been to this shoot, and we are coming up from NY.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

The address can be found on the Seaway site as posted by crazymoose in the first post. Any problems let me know.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*address*

3360 wilson road north 
oshawa,ont
L1H-8L7


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

I sure wish I could be there. Cheers to all and have great shoot.:beer:


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Can't make it either.Have fun folks,and may the weather god's be in your corner.


----------

